
Rash – racket shell - mpweiher
https://asciinema.org/a/sHiBRIlSM9wHDetDhsVjrCaZi
======
jdormit
Docs for Rash are here: [https://docs.racket-
lang.org/rash/index.html](https://docs.racket-lang.org/rash/index.html)

